

Insider Trading Inside the Beltway  - cwan
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1633123

======
rdtsc
All I can say is that I am surprised at how un-surprising this is. There
should be more of an outrage. News outlets should be broadcasting this. But
somehow, everyone just expects this to happen anyway.

Being inside the beltway (figuratively speaking), between the govt. and its
many military contractors, one can really see how corrupt the system is.

There is rampant nepotism, favoritism and waste going on. Those usually are
proportional to the cost of the project. I am sure the same thing goes on
between the legislative branch, the financial sector, and K street lobbyists.

